# Yamaha 9.9 High thrust vs Honda Power thrust



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Well I was set on purchasing a 15hp Honda Power Thrust but ended up buying a Yamaha 9.9 High Thrust today. Both motors were equipped with power tilt and electric start but apparently the only difference between the Honda PT and the regular Honda is the prop so I opted for the Yamaha HT which has the higher gear ratio. 

The benefits I could see with the Honda was the pull start wasn't a cord in a bag, there is regular pull starter if for some reason the battery goes dead and the charging system on the Honda (12 vs 6 amps) is better. Oh yeah, the silver color matched my aluminum toe rails on my cascade 29 much better. 

The Yamaha's benefits were mainly the gear ratio and mostly price (about $1000.00 less than the Honda). Since the outboard won't be my main source for charging batteries I feel pretty good about my choice and the extra money in my wallet but still wonder if I'll feel the same way a few months down the road when the refit is done and the boat is back in the water.

Most likely would be hard to go wrong with either motor the more I think about it but would like to get some input from some owners out there since I can't trial the motor right now.


----------



## Delirious (Dec 16, 2001)

I've owned three Honda outboards over the years and they've all been excellent and trouble free. Never owned a Yamaha, but haven't heard any complaints from those I know who use them.

Personally, I'd go for the lighter of the two as either will probably get you to 5 knots easily and you state you didn't need the charging advantage.


----------

